# dr richards online therapy



## DickTracy (Jul 19, 2014)

i know there is already a thread for this so sorry. for those of you who anything about dr richards therapy program or used it, can you tell me about it, like if it helped, what part of it helped and if it was worth it. i dont really have the money so i was wondering if a specific part of it helped, that you guys could just tell me that part, or just general advice. thanks


----------



## DickTracy (Jul 19, 2014)

and if you could tell me what the handouts say, that would be helpful


----------



## Insignificant Other (Apr 1, 2015)

DickTracy said:


> and if you could tell me what the handouts say, that would be helpful


There is a book on Amazon, which is only 10 dollars for the kindle edition. And you can download the kindle reader to your computer for free.

http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Social-Anxiety-Step/dp/1497584566/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

